# Bird/Cur mix?



## JessB90 (Apr 10, 2011)

Somebody had a pic of one last year(I think) in this section of the forum and just wondered if they did alrite for the people that has had them for any kind of hunting.  Not interested in doing any breeding, just thought it would be an interesting cross.


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Apr 10, 2011)

JessB90 said:


> Somebody had a pic of one last year(I think) in this section of the forum and just wondered if they did alrite for the people that has had them for any kind of hunting.  Not interested in doing any breeding, just thought it would be an interesting cross.



We have a 8 year old female that is great (my husband raised her from a puppy).  She is quiet on track and long range.   If there is a hog anywhere in a large radius she will find it bay or catch if not to large.  Once my husband sticks the hog she will then go on to find more.  She is also a very smart dog as well.


----------



## JessB90 (Apr 11, 2011)

Would you happen to know which breeds were used?  I think I recently saw a pic on an earlier forum you showed with her saying that she had Fl. cur, but never really said what bird breed.


----------



## PURVIS (Apr 14, 2011)

we have used this cross for over 30 years,we use a big running pointer male and a pit terrier female, the bird dog puts the nose on them and most take the thick stuff well,the pit puts the catch to them.I'm sure this cross is a type of cur dog.this cross looks pit like. u can change it around and make it look more bird dog looking, are cross one of these female puppy's with a fl. cur,ruff type hound, are just a long range hog dog.most circles of hunters have a dog or two that are just true hog dogs.these are true cur dogs by definition.


----------



## JessB90 (Apr 14, 2011)

PURVIS said:


> we have used this cross for over 30 years,we use a big running pointer male and a pit terrier female, the bird dog puts the nose on them and most take the thick stuff well,the pit puts the catch to them.I'm sure this cross is a type of cur dog.this cross looks pit like. u can change it around and make it look more bird dog looking, are cross one of these female puppy's with a fl. cur,ruff type hound, are just a long range hog dog.most circles of hunters have a dog or two that are just true hog dogs.these are true cur dogs by definition.



So you're saying (let me know if I read wrong)that a cur is basically a mutt that came from a mixed breeding intended to hunt game?  I understand that a cur is another word a mutt, but I was just interested in curs like mountain and cats.  Although originally a mutt, they seem to have become established as a breed by preserving their bloodlines or traits, for decades at least, by registering them into organizations that only count an individual dog as of a certain breed based on breeding and traits (if I understand this right).  What should I call these to prevent any confusion between the two?  Or do I have this completely wrong?


----------



## PURVIS (Apr 14, 2011)

were about to open a can of worms with this but here goes.the bmc,mountain,stephen's and treeing cur is the only breed listed with the ukc no cur breed is listed with the akc.these guys breeding these other cur dogs lines would fight at the drop of the hat to defend there breed ,most cull hard and refuse to sell to people who want.i was just saying the cross u want my have a name but i have never heard one.rough cur would be a good one.u would like a campell cur.our best dogs have been mutts i hate to say gotten from the pound and off the streets.just my 2 cents.


----------



## JessB90 (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree that only the UKC names those curs as a breed while the AKC doesn't, but I have heard other other breed organizations that only register a certain cur like the OMCBA (mt. cur) and I think ALCBA (leopard). I do want to note that I am not talking about organizations that register dogs of a certain bloodline like kemmer (I think this is what u were talking about "keeping the breed", but let me know if I am wrong).
    I am also interested in why you would think I would be interested in campell or rough curs (I've never heard of a rough cur before if you also don't mind explaining that to me, I'm just starting to learn about curs).


----------



## PURVIS (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish someone else would jump in here with us but your first ? was about a bird/cur cross but u did not say what kind of cur.i was speaking about a cross that's in need of a name (bird/pit)as i understand some guess a campell cur is just this type of cross only gary  can tell u for sure.it's been 20 years since me and my dad (fred keene) hunted with him.our last hunt gary had what looked like a german shepherd but once he hit the ground and smelt a hog he was as good as caught.so i can only guess what makes up a campell cur.when i say rough i mean a dog that will hunt,catch and is smart enough to bay when he needs to.we almost never need a catch dog but if these dogs bark u know what there looking at!!


----------



## JessB90 (Apr 14, 2011)

So r u referring to a cur as a specific cross?


----------



## PURVIS (Apr 14, 2011)

was asking what type of cur u were talking about in your first post?


----------



## JessB90 (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, I wasn't really trying to look at a specific cur, just any of the curs registered as a breed in the UKC.  If I have to choose, maybe mountain cur.  I'm sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## JessB90 (Apr 22, 2011)

Does nobody else know anything about dogs of this cross?


----------



## markhammett (May 25, 2011)

Know a friend of a friend that has a bmc a bird x that isn't very rough but a hog finding machine. I've been wanting to try a bird and bull x my self. If anybody has some well bred pups hit me up.


----------

